# Tasto invio bloccato

## publiosulpicio

Mi è successo un paio di volte negli ultimi giorni che il sistema diventasse completamente inutilizzabile in quanto il tasto invio risultava costantemente premuto, anche senza toccare nulla. Nonsono riuscito a fare nulla, la tastiera è inutilizzabile, mentre il mouse funziona correttamente. Anche gli altri programmi funzionanavano senza problemi, stavo guardando un film che è continuato come se niente fosse. Il problema è che solo col mouse non si riesce a fare quasi niente, data "l'interferenza" che provoca il tasto invio. Vi è mai successo qualcosa di simile? Che log dovrei guardare per capire cos'è successo?

Ricky

----------

## publiosulpicio

Mi è risuccesso.. stavolta si è bloccato il tasto "r", e un'altra volta sembrava si fosse bloccato tutto il sistema. Ho fatto qualche indagine, intanto questi "fenomeni" durano solo un paio di minuti, se attendo si risolvono da soli. Durante riesco anche a collegarmi via ssh senza problemi e mi sono accorto che tutte le volte l'ultima riga in /var/log/messages è 

```
cron[32124]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )
```

In cron.dayly ci sono solo due file, makewhatis e slocate. Può essere slocate che indicizza i file? Mi sembra un effetto un po' esagerato...

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a toglierli e guarda che succede.

Eventualmente crea una nuova segnalazione di bug su bugzilla.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi capita sul server, quando c'è un sovraccarico sull'I/O mi si schianta la tastiera (restano bloccati il ctrl ed il caps lock) e devo solo scollegarla per ripristinarla mentre il mouse impazzisce; con tastiera e mouse ps2.

Credo che sia un problema di natura hardware malgestito dal kernel, in caso di errore invece di riportarlo nei log e fare il reset del dispositivo attende come se niente fosse.

Prova a pasticciare nelle impostazioni degli input devices, al momento non è certo una mia priorità (di fatto la tastiera ed il mouse sul server non mi servono a niente).

----------

## randomaze

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Mi è successo un paio di volte negli ultimi giorni che il sistema diventasse completamente inutilizzabile in quanto il tasto invio risultava costantemente premuto, anche senza toccare nulla.

 

Hai cambiato/ricompilato il kernel di recente? Il computer stava facendo qualcosa di diverso che non facevi nei giorni precedenti? 

Eri dentro X? (perchè qui ci sarebbero un'altro pò di cose che potrebbero influire....)

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi capita sul server, quando c'è un sovraccarico sull'I/O mi si schianta la tastiera (restano bloccati il ctrl ed il caps lock) e devo solo scollegarla per ripristinarla mentre il mouse impazzisce; con tastiera e mouse ps2.

 

Interessante.... si tratta di una versione di kernel particolare? Dato che parli di server suppongo avvenga fuori da X....

----------

